# I am a woman trying to start her own plowing company...



## Barefoot86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am a female trying to start a plowing company this upcoming winter. I live in Cleveland Ohio so the business would be great here. I am starting from scratch about learning the business so I thought this forum would be great. I have been looking on craigslist for trucks, plows, and/or combos. Is that a decent place to look? I want to pay cash for my equipment and didn't want to pay no more then 5k. Im still deciding on costs but I know I want to start residential to get my name out there. I was thinking about between 20-25 to try and beat competitor rates. I also researched insurance costs and I saw it was about a $100 bucks a month for coverage. I do know I need a 4x4 truck and from what I researched, Meyers is a good brand in plow. Are there plow companies to fix plows just in case my plow breaks. Any advice would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do you want to start your own plowing company?


----------



## Barefoot86 (Aug 24, 2014)

bc its a demand for it up here so the money ewould be good and I like to try new ventures.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

so, you know nothing about plowing, trucks, or plows or snowplowing as a business. best advise is to work for a company for a year or two then go out on your own.


----------



## Barefoot86 (Aug 24, 2014)

I already know how to use a plow. I plowed with my uncle for a year... im just talking logistics not how to actually use a plow. thanx tho.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

not what I was getting at. using a plow...not that hard. figuring out why it wont go up or dwn, left or right. what happens if something breaks? parts on hand? mechanic on call? 
your going to buy the equip for under 5k.........that's an ok starting place. but finding a good one might be a tad hard
you stated that you want to come in under the competition? but what is the comp. out in your area? with that, what is your overhead? maint costs? upfront costs? just being the lowest doesn't mean your the best, the most efficient, or reliable.
the insurance fact seems a little low to me, but that might just be regional


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well craigslist is a good place to start. Are you talking 5K for the truck and plow? or just the plow? Unfortunately snow removal isn't something you can just kinda jump into one day and decide you want to do it on your own. Theres a lot of people who can offer good advice on here. My advice would be this, if you don't want to spend a ton of money on start up costs, buy a couple nice snow blowers and do a snow blowing business the first year and then evolve into plowing. 5K isn't enough money to get you started on a plow and truck set up. But if you already have a truck, then I would say 5K could buy you a pretty nice plow. A little more than that can get you something brand new depending if you want a V plow or not. Meyer is a good brand, but the best brand is usually whatever brand is carried at your nearest dealer


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You're not going to get much for $5k....

But good luck all the same!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Barefoot86;1823704 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a female trying to start a plowing company this upcoming winter. I live in Cleveland Ohio so the business would be great here. I am starting from scratch about learning the business so I thought this forum would be great. I have been looking on craigslist for trucks, plows, and/or combos. Is that a decent place to look? I want to pay cash for my equipment and didn't want to pay no more then 5k. Im still deciding on costs but I know I want to start residential to get my name out there. I was thinking about between 20-25 to try and beat competitor rates. I also researched insurance costs and I saw it was about a $100 bucks a month for coverage. I do know I need a 4x4 truck and from what I researched, Meyers is a good brand in plow. Are there plow companies to fix plows just in case my plow breaks. Any advice would be great. Thank you in advance.


I will not buy a used plow truck - go find a truck that someone has used as a car and put a plow on it. 5K$ is to low unless you can fix things yourself. Try more like 10k$.
Don't be the lowballer - hurts us all - sell the service they will get with you being small and not over extended. 
Stay with the going rate in your area. 
Go plow shopping, what can you buy close to home? 
If you can not fix it yourself you need to be service shopping and not really plow brand shopping. That said / I would get a BOSS V Plow. 

Just my thoughts, take or leave it. :waving: Others will say otherwise


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like you have a basic plan in place and have an idea what you need to do. BUT...I think your numbers are a bit off. $5000 doesn't get you much for a reliable plow truck especially if you only plan on having one. Around here $5k gets you a beat old plow truck that's hardly road worthy. Are you able to make repairs in the middle of the night bupy yourself? When (not if) the transmission drops out of the truck can you 1)afford the $2000 transmission but can you do it yourself to save labor costs.Also your insurance cost seem low. Commercial Auto and a General Liability should be more than that. Commercial auto may be 
$100/mo but now you need GL. (I'm a full time insurance agent). $20-$25 per drive may be appropriate for your area but you need to determine how many you can actually get and how much it will cost to get them (advertising). How many can you handle by yourself?

My recommendation, take it for what it's worth...

1) Set up your DBA or LLC with the state.
2) go to your bank and try getting a small business loan.
3) up your truck/plow budget to $15,000-$20,000 (if you only plan on having one)
4) call your current insurance agent for an actual quote. They should be able to write commercial. 
5) don't worry too much about brand name for the plow. You should carry extra parts in your truck so middle of the night dealer service isn't too important. If it breaks where you need the dealer it probably isn't getting fixed that night anyways. In 15 years of doing this I have had plenty of break downs at 2am and have never had to go to the dealer. Sure the next day I had replenish my spare parts supply.
6) have a back up plan! You get sick, who's plowing? Your truck needs a new engine or transmission and 14" of snow is expected tonight, who's covering your route and can they service it properly if it's snowing 
that much? 
7) oh and don't low ball just to get the business. $20 is low! Again it can be your area but you said there is a demand so there is no need to low ball. Make a name for yourself for quality work not being the cheapest or "the low baller" by other contractors. We all know the low baller in our areas and won't help them if their life depended on it.


Plowing sounds easy, which it kind of is but it also takes a large initial investment and can be very time consuming/frustrating.


Good Luck!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like you should work for your uncle for another year or 2 and learn the ropes, because it doesn't sound like you were paying attention as to how the business works.

On the low price to undercut the competition.
No one likes a lowballer. You will not make money being the lowest priced service.
Know your numbers, there is a reason the competition charges more.

Cheep equipment will not hold up and few plow operations take their broken plows to someone else to have it fixed.

If you cant fix it under a street light at 3am in a raging blizzard your not ready.
What will your customers do when you have to get your broken equipment to a mechanic, that may not want to drop every thing to fix your problem.

How do you plan on tackling sidewalks with your 5k allotment for equipment.

and don't forget to price out commercial vehicle insurance.

do you have a LLC?
If not your open to litigation that could take your home.


Good luck
as it's time to bid and get contracts signed for the up coming year.


----------



## Barefoot86 (Aug 24, 2014)

i appreciate and value everyones opinions. thanks so much for the advice. i do have a little more research to do. i have an llc and a dba acct with my local bank already so maybe i should invest in my brand a little more. i dont necessarily want to shadow my uncle but i feel like i should maybe go to him for more advice. but yes this is a good site to learn things from as well and nothing beats trial and error. thank you all


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice try GV, it's not April Fools yet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Barefoot86;1823704 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a female trying to start a plowing company this upcoming winter. I live in Cleveland Ohio so the business would be great here. I am starting from scratch about learning the business so I thought this forum would be great. I have been looking on craigslist for trucks, plows, and/or combos. Is that a decent place to look? I want to pay cash for my equipment and didn't want to pay no more then 5k. Im still deciding on costs but I know I want to start residential to get my name out there. I was thinking about between 20-25 to *try and beat competitor rates.* I also researched insurance costs and I saw it was about a $100 bucks a month for coverage. I do know I need a 4x4 truck and from what I researched, Meyers is a good brand in plow. Are there plow companies to fix plows just in case my plow breaks. Any advice would be great. Thank you in advance.


Forget every thing else,this is your first mistake starting up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1823777 said:


> Forget every thing else,this is your first mistake starting up.


I didn't wanna be that rude yet. But x2


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NBI Lawn;1823736 said:


> Sounds like you have a basic plan in place and have an idea what you need to do. BUT...I think your numbers are a bit off. $5000 doesn't get you much for a reliable plow truck especially if you only plan on having one. Around here $5k gets you a beat old plow truck that's hardly road worthy. Are you able to make repairs in the middle of the night bupy yourself? When (not if) the transmission drops out of the truck can you 1)afford the $2000 transmission but can you do it yourself to save labor costs.Also your insurance cost seem low. Commercial Auto and a General Liability should be more than that. Commercial auto may be
> $100/mo but now you need GL. (I'm a full time insurance agent). $20-$25 per drive may be appropriate for your area but you need to determine how many you can actually get and how much it will cost to get them (advertising). How many can you handle by yourself?
> 
> My recommendation, take it for what it's worth...
> ...





SnoFarmer;1823740 said:


> Sounds like you should work for your uncle for another year or 2 and learn the ropes, because it doesn't sound like you were paying attention as to how the business works.
> 
> On the low price to undercut the competition.
> No one likes a lowballer. You will not make money being the lowest priced service.
> ...


Both these gentleman give you good advice......

I would subcontract to someone for a year or two and learn the business...

Keep lurking here and reading and learning and asking questions....

This is not an Easy Business....I think your motivated by the winter we had last year and you have dollar signs in your eyes.......

The last thing you need to happen is that your $5000 grand craigslist truck breaks down and you leave a bunch of customers without service....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1823781 said:


> I didn't wanna be that rude yet. But x2


Yup, x3.........


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

My wife has plowed for the last 10 yrs. Some commercial and some residential. How did she start out, running a sidewalk crew. Did this for 5 yrs and still supervises it. You can get into at a reasonable cost, have a couple of workers and contract out to commercial and other plow drivers who don't let their butts get wet. Set your rates and stay firm. We often charge more for commercial walks than the plowing. Same with residential. You can have a great business that nobody else wants to do. No one will come lowball you, believe me!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

This reeks of a troll.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree don't be cheapest 
Don't jump in over your head keep a tight route 
Get a solid truck and plow not the cheapest I hate Meyers I'm a western then fisher guy mainly because they have the most mechanics around here 
Get insurance 
Then go sell yourself 
Sell your contracts
Sell your pride in work 
Here is where I will get yelled at 
It's only residential houses not rocket science 
BS the customers tell them you have more experience then you do 
Make a name for your self that you pay attention to details what ever it takes always up sell yourself 
Biggest key is what taupe of contact you doing 
Seasonal 
Per storm 
Per push 
Always have them sign a contract. And no discounts for friends this is business you are on a tight time schedule no time fir discounts 
Good luck 
Get reliable equipment or you can loose everything in one storm


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I bet she would do better then Bird


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

xgiovannix12;1823924 said:


> I bet she would do better then Bird


Its too early to mention that name.... Its only August!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know of a 14 year that has a better game plan then BS.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

It all depends on what you can afford and what you want....I would go with a vplow...I hope all replies help you understand what you are getting yourself into. Just because you wanna get into our business does not mean you will make it in our business...I hope you have deep pockets any little mistakes will cost you a lot of money. Good luck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been plowing for over 20 years 
Straight blade is fine for drive ways 
And cheaper and less parts to break


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is your set up for just a little over 5k

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155682


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not for driveways


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I cant see that working for driveways... I kick my self in the ass for plowing driveways with an extended cab chevy


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ya, that'd be a bear for driveways.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have a good working relationship with your uncle maybe you could sub out a few jobs from him. Anybody can buy a truck and a plow but if you try buy (low ball) your customers your just in a race to go under. You could even sign a non-compete agreement that you wouldnt go after his customers on your own. You could even try it with a couple other contractors. Just starting out it would be better to get a $30 job from them and give them 10% then to try and get it yourself for $20 or $25 atleast until you really get your feet wet.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Barefoot86;1823704 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a female trying to start a plowing company this upcoming winter. I live in Cleveland Ohio so the business would be great here. I am starting from scratch about learning the business so I thought this forum would be great. I have been looking on craigslist for trucks, plows, and/or combos. Is that a decent place to look? I want to pay cash for my equipment and didn't want to pay no more then 5k. Im still deciding on costs but I know I want to start residential to get my name out there. I was thinking about between 20-25 to try and beat competitor rates. I also researched insurance costs and I saw it was about a $100 bucks a month for coverage. I do know I need a 4x4 truck and from what I researched, Meyers is a good brand in plow. Are there plow companies to fix plows just in case my plow breaks. Any advice would be great. Thank you in advance.


Wow just wow !and! she wants to lowball the ppl she's asking advice.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

mtnbktrek;1826451 said:


> Wow just wow !and! she wants to lowball the ppl she's asking advice.


Ya, but al least she is up front about it!

Haha.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1826460 said:


> Ya, but al least she is up front about it!
> 
> Haha.


Lol!! that's 1 way to look at it!


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

My 1st question is; What does being a woman have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

Barefoot86;1823772 said:


> i appreciate and value everyones opinions. thanks so much for the advice. i do have a little more research to do. i have an llc and a dba acct with my local bank already so maybe i should invest in my brand a little more. i dont necessarily want to shadow my uncle but i feel like i should maybe go to him for more advice. but yes this is a good site to learn things from as well and nothing beats trial and error. thank you all


plase dont listen to these guys....i just bought a used 8.6 western plow, complete from controller to plow for 2100.00...lots of trucks out their in the 2500.00 range that will make a plow truck, once you have the set up find someone to sub for while you get your own lots to plow, put money away for a salter, buy a good snow blower and do walks to, you will do better with the salter, you will work more..dont worry about low balling...set you price to where you make a profit...once you have the truck and plow the rest will come...i started with a 1000.00 plow truck..this red dodge was my second truck total cost to drive it home was 2900.00 that truck by its self made me 12000.00 after i paid the driver......started plowing 33 years ago, never have bought a new truck to plow with, bought many new plows and salters...yes by all means shadow your uncle he will be your ace in a hole when you have a brake down, help him plow and so on...


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

eatonpaving;1826534 said:


> plase dont listen to these guys....i just bought a used 8.6 western plow, complete from controller to plow for 2100.00...lots of trucks out their in the 2500.00 range that will make a plow truck, once you have the set up find someone to sub for while you get your own lots to plow, put money away for a salter, buy a good snow blower and do walks to, you will do better with the salter, you will work more..dont worry about low balling...set you price to where you make a profit...once you have the truck and plow the rest will come...i started with a 1000.00 plow truck..this red dodge was my second truck total cost to drive it home was 2900.00 that truck by its self made me 12000.00 after i paid the driver......started plowing 33 years ago, never have bought a new truck to plow with, bought many new plows and salters...yes by all means shadow your uncle he will be your ace in a hole when you have a brake down, help him plow and so on...


Second plow truck for 2900 after you started 33 a years ago... when was that 20 years ago? I do agree with a lot of what you said but stuff costs more now.

Instead of getting 25 drives at a low ball cost get 10 to 15 at the going rate and make more money.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry wrong truck....this was my second truck (pickup truck) things do cost more....but with 5000.00 she could get a truck with a plow and get her foot in the door.....i have never done residential, mine have always been commercial lots......


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

this dump truck i bought for 3500.00 and plowed with it for 3 years..i put a new snowdogg on it so i had a total of 7500.00 in it...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, let's try to get back on topic please...no need to attack the OP, etc.

thanks :waving:


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

get a couple shovels. When it snows go door to door. Low investment, lots of work, gets customers. After a few storms when you can't handle all the work, hire and buy (snow blower). This is residential, unless your talking estates with long drives why even get a plow. Put a hitch hauler on the back of a car or suv and load a snow blower on it. Insurance? to shovel sidewalks? I never had that when I was a kid and the kids that walk my neighborhood don't have it either. Save your money and invest it wisely. BTW You will understand the prices charged when you are shoveling 6" of wet snow.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

You've been given some great advice here on several of the important business aspects of your question if you elect to go it alone. The idea to plow and shovel sidewalks as a sub for those who don't want the cold work is an amazing idea without starting out in a $9k hole and to be able to expand with your business profits, maybe even add a hitch mount & walk behind salt spreader without a plow for low initial investment.

I'm new and starting this year, here's the path I chose to start. I bought a '96 F350, 460 V8 gas, 4x4, regular cab w/88k miles for $4400 (never a plow truck). It needed some repairs to pass safety inspection, full quote from a shop was about $2400, but I was able to get it fixed with the help of a backyard/retired mechanic (1/2 price labor but excellent) for about $800. Taxes and tags about $500. 

Bought a 8' Western Pro UniMount straight plow that the mount came off of the same model truck off Craigslist for $900 (Vehicle specific Mounts alone can be $400+) that wasn't too rough. Plow will need some tune-up and mounting for ~$600, taking it in soon. Treating corrosion, some new hoses/parts and spray painting it myself but still ~$150 in supplies. 
Salt Spreader-500lbs off Craigslist for $350 & salt controller for $60 off eBay. 
$7760 so far from the math above, I'm sure I had some other minors and Amazon.

Commercial Auto(w/plow) Insurance quote $1055 cash w/full coverage for 12 months, $1255 if I make monthly payments. I may elect only liability if I need to knock that lower.
Commercial General Liability, I'm subbing for someone else so I'll be under his GL insurance.

So I started with a $7k loan and had to bump it up to $9k. Hopefully I'll be ready for the season and some future maintenance spare cash for under $9k. 
I have an awesome maintenance repair, parts and salt shop (Snow Pro) in my area that is open 24 hours for every storm that stocks parts for my plow and might can do limited repairs/parts at 2am. I want to use them to mount my plow to establish a relationship with the shop/mechanic, an invaluable resource. Hopefully this adventure is profitable, but this is as low of a price that I could accomplish this summer. I was shooting for $5k also, but think I did pretty good. We'll see if my older equipment gamble affords me few'ish breakdowns. I wouldn't be so sure if I bought someone's well used/worn out plow & truck. I can use my main job to make this payment until this achieves profit, so I'm OK with the time (weather permitting) aspect of this investment.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I want to see the paperwork that says you are covered by someone else's GL. Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

good luck, make your dreams a reality. I started with a 77 chevy no back up truck 5 parking lots. I did alot of driveways which helps build revenue and if you have a breakdown, some driveways will wait. commercial will generally not. Plus everyone is sue happy today. Im north of pittsburgh, and have a couple friends live in cleveland. I would take a couple lots and focus on driveways to stack your cash and get a nice new stripped truck with a western wideout. the wikdeout is big enough for driveways , yet goes to 10 ft for parking lots. go for it if your hungry!


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

You can find a truck and plow for 5k to get started just make sure you have a back up plan incase of a breakdown, don't lowball because thats a slap in our face and dont overload yourself, its easy to say i can plow 20 driveways but can you do them properly in 2 hrs because mother nature just dropped 3" of snow at 5am and your customers need cleared by 7am. Good Luck and Be Safe.


----------

